# Shrimps



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

hey folks,

i got a bunch of cherry shrimps a few days ago and been feeding them algae wafers. i drop half a piece in before i go to work and take out the rest when i get back and do a water change.

what i would like to know is can i just leave the algae wafer in there? will this create problems for the tank?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I notice that uneaten food in my shrimp tank starts to get moldy. I would either break it into smaller pieces, get more shrimp, or take the food out.

I have also noticed that a dirty tank seems to work well for shrimp. I rarely feed my shrimp and they live off all the stuff that grows in the tank. They are giving very good colors.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I agree, but you could always cut back to 1/4 wafer.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

thats what I do with my shrimp. I have LOTS of RC Shrimp in my community tank and I drop a small piece of wafer in the tank every other day. I starting by seeing how much they would eat and remove the rest. now I only put in a quarter. I am sure they are eating plant matter and if they need to get food they can get it from the wafer. They barely eat anything remember, they are SMALL


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

cool! thanks for the info folks. i'll cut down to 1/4th for now and once i get my 3 mexican dwarf crayfish and rainbow shrimps i'll go back to 1/2 a wafer. would that be ok?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds good. You might wind up having to drop 2 or 3 1/4 wafers around the tank once the crays are added, though, since they aren't known for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks TOS. i'll keep that in mind.

was talkin to BML on chat earlier and he said the wafer takes least 2 days before it gets mouldy. am glad cos i was worried about the wafer goin bad and crashing the tank.


----------

